# Drilling a well without water nearby



## Poptart717 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've be reading about drilling my own well and see that you need to run water down the pipe to flush mud up around the outside. What if you're drilling far away from any source of water? Do you fill a vat with water and haul it to the site? Do you need a pump? Or two pumps for two hoses? A generator for the pump? How do you recycle the water?

Sorry for all the questions, but I can't find details about this part of the process. Thanks for any info!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A video-series might help you out with drilling your own well

#1






#2






You can continue to follow-along the rest of the videos as well from YouTube if you like.

If you are needing a supply of water, a big truck (1-ton or bigger) can be setup with either large poly-tanks or water-bladders (think water-bed) to supply you with the water for working the drill into place.


----------



## Poptart717 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks. I'll watch that. I still don't know how we'd get the water into the pipe though.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Like I was sayin' - get a big truck that can handle the weight of water and bring it in from any other water-source. Some small towns have a water-depot for farmers to fill portable-tanks (1,000 gallon or so) and some people will let you fill-up off of their garden-hose.

Then hook-up that water-tank (bladder) to a garden-hose and allow gravity do its job.


----------



## Poptart717 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah, gravity. Gotcha! ;-) My lack of sleep has made me stupid. lol


----------

